# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  chiusura e riapertura partita iva minimi forfettario

## GiovanniK

Buonasera,
lavoro in uno studio professionale, sono un laureato in economia (non sono un commercialista) e ho aperto a dicembre 2014 la partita iva con il regime dei minimi. Qualche giorno fa ho avuto una proposta di lavoro per una multinazionale in Bulgaria, che prevede un periodo di prova di 3 mesi e poi se va bene contratto a tempo determinato di un anno e se va bene a tempo indeterminato con possibilità di avvicinamento. La mia domanda è: se decido di chiudere la partita iva con il regime dei minimi dopo quanto tempo la potrei riaprire in regime forfettario? se ho capito bene "prima" se si chiudeva "per scelta" la partita iva con il regime dei minimi, poi, la si poteva riaprire dopo 3 anni. mentre ora se si chiude "per scelta" la partita iva con il regime dei minimi (partite iva create prima del 2015) la si può riaprire con il regime fiscale forfettario (aliquota di tassazione 15%) in qualsiasi momento vero? Riaprendo una partita iva (che prima era nel regime dei minimi) in regime forfettario si perderebbe solo il 5% come per i minimi per il primo periodo d'imposta e per i successivi due?
Grazie
Cordiali saluti

----------


## FrancescoPinna

Esatto, perderesti solo l'agevolazione data dal comma 65 che, come hai già precisato tu, consiste nella riduzione di un terzo dell'imponibile per tre anni.

----------


## piero2015

> Esatto, perderesti solo l'agevolazione data dal comma 65 che, come hai già precisato tu, consiste nella riduzione di un terzo dell'imponibile per tre anni.

  E per quanto riguarda il regime contributivo agevolato? Ci si può avantaggiare di questa opzione?
In pratica un libero professionista che chiude la partita IVA e poi nello stesso anno la riapre come imprenditore individuale, può avvalersi del regime forfettario 2015 senza minimale INPS?

----------


## MicheleP

Ciao a tutti, ho cessato la partita iva il 30/11/2012 ed ero nel regime dei minimi. Riaprendo oggi la partita iva per svolgere un'attività differente, secondo voi posso ancora optare per il regime dei minimi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti, ho cessato la partita iva il 30/11/2012 ed ero nel regime dei minimi. Riaprendo oggi la partita iva per svolgere un'attività differente, secondo voi posso ancora optare per il regime dei minimi?

  No purtroppo

----------


## MicheleP

Ciao Danilo, grazie per la risposta. Ho appurato comunque che devono trascorrere tre anni effettivi dalla
Cessazione..quindi se inizio una nuova attività dopo il 30/11/2015 potrei optare x il regime dei minimi..è corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao Danilo, grazie per la risposta. Ho appurato comunque che devono trascorrere tre anni effettivi dalla
> Cessazione..quindi se inizio una nuova attività dopo il 30/11/2015 potrei optare x il regime dei minimi..è corretto?

  Tre esercizi, quindi l' 1/1/2016; sperando che lo proroghino ancora.

----------


## carlorosati

Salve scusate se mi inserisco nella discussione. 
Un nuovo cliente vorrebbe aprire una nuova attività nel settore del commercio al dettaglio di generi alimentari. 
Nel 2010 ha cessato la partità iva della sua precedente attività.
Negli ultimi anni ha lavorato come commessa nel medesimo settore alimentare.  
Stavo iniziando con una sommaria valutazione per confrontare la convenienza tra il regime forfettario rispetto all'ordinario (il regime dei minimi lo escludo perchè supererebbe il limite dei 15000 di attrezzature/canoni) 
Innanzitutto conoscete un software che permette un confronto tra i regimi? 
In secondo luogo, il cliente avendo l'esigenza di aprire almeno la partita iva entro questa settimana (per fatturazione degli acquisti relativi alle attrezzature), a vostro avviso, sarebbe corretto aprire la stessa con il regime forfettario e magari solo in un secondo momento cambiare in ordinario? Infatti se si opta per l'ordinario si è vincolati per almeno 3 esercizi. 
Il dubbio è relativo al fatto che da un parte (regime ordinario) potrebbe contare sulle detrazioni per carichi familiari ed altri oneri detraibili (che perderebbe in caso di forfettario) e del superamento del limite dei 40000 come ricavi. Al contrario (regime forfettario) oltre al vantaggio di non applicazione degli studi ed esonero di adempimenti vari, potrebbe praticare prezzi relativamente più "concorrenziali" per l'esclusione dall'applicazione dell'iva sul prezzo di vendita. 
Che ne pensate? 
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Bomber

> Ciao Danilo, grazie per la risposta. Ho appurato comunque che devono trascorrere tre anni effettivi dalla
> Cessazione..quindi se inizio una nuova attività dopo il 30/11/2015 potrei optare x il regime dei minimi..è corretto?

  Se non ricordo male, se sono passati tre anni di calendario dalla cessazione della precedente attivita' si puo' accedere al regime dei minimi (era preicisato in una risposta di Telefisco 2012).

----------


## Alberto.Ricci

Buonasera,
se chiudo partita iva oggi, la posso riaprire tra un mese o due?
Ovvero quanto tempo deve passare tra la chiusura e la riapertura?
Ringrazio quanti vorranno rispondere.

----------


## Bomber

6 mesi per evitare l'ultrattività.

----------


## LIGABUE

Assolutamente sì. Bisogna fare attenzione ai vari adempimenti, a seconda della sua attività e del regime contabile che adotta.
Le ho inviato un messaggio privato.

----------


## Alberto.Ricci

Grazie per avermi risposto. Sono un libero professionista in regime ordinario! 
Per Ligabue: a cosa bisogna fare attenzione?
Per Bomber: in che cosa consiste l'ultrattività?
Grazie

----------


## LIGABUE

Il fatto di chiudere e ricominciare successivamente necessita la chiusura della posizione inps e la riapertura della medesima; stessa cosa per la partita iva, mentre come libero professionista non dovrebbe essere iscritto alla camera di commercio.
E' necessario prestare attenzione ad effettuare tutti gli adempimenti, ma si può fare.

----------

